# trouble with practicals...  paramedic



## piranah (Oct 20, 2008)

hello....well I'm at the end of my paramedic school and I'm about to take the other half of my practicals this sat. the written is on weds...not to worried about the written but I get super nervous for the practicals....It's the class practical final....anyone have any advice on how to calm my nerves....by the way...the ones that I'm taking on sat. are (static/dynamic Cardio, IV/IO/Med, Pedi airway,) blew through my trauma and medical and bleeding shock and just waiting for the other half......I'm a very nervous person when it comes to testing....thanks in advance...


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm the same - have no trouble with the written but got very nervous before my practicals.  I handled it by:
1 - memorizing the NR skill sheet for each station
2 - started the practicals with a station that I knew I was strong in - build my confidence
3 - got the most difficult stations (dynamic cardiology, etc) out of the way first in the morning when I was fresh
4 - kept taking deep breaths and forcing myself to slow down

These tips are specific to my personality - I guess the best advice I can offer is to know yourself, know your material, get a lot of rest, stay hydrated and work on keeping calm.  Good luck to you.


----------



## piranah (Oct 21, 2008)

i like 2 of the instructors allot  because they say....ok stop....before you start...take a deep breath......ok...when your ready....that helped allot


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 21, 2008)

A shot of whiskey may calm you down...

Seriously, though...just practice, practice, practice.  The skills should be the easy part - just keep at them until they become second nature.


----------

